

A Rigorous Comparison Between Mathematicians and Engineers - jonnybgood
https://people.maths.ox.ac.uk/porterm/writing/compare.txt

======
glowron
You seem to know nothing one could call rigorous.Engineers fall under
mechanics like astronomy while analysis algebra and number theory are
mathematics and there would be geometric analysis..

